# 4000 termites



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

1 deli cup trap baited in the woods near here, for less than 24 hours resulted in these 4000+ termites.






Just drilled about 20 - 1/8" holes in the bottom and sides (I used small holes cause I didn't want dirt spilling into the cup) and baited with wet rolled up cardboard. Buried the cup up to the lid and covered with a piece of wood. Clean and easy, just remove the cardboard, shake into a pail and replace.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice! What method did you use for baiting?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Myrmicinae said:


> Nice! What method did you use for baiting?


 "baited with wet rolled up cardboard"


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

ecichlid said:


> "baited with wet rolled up cardboard"


Ah, thanks! I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Is anyone aware of any risks to using wild caught termites as a food source for your frogs?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome! I have to try this. I regularly collect termites from a wildlife refuge (yes I have permission) in my area but I just use the old fashioned technique of breaking apart rotted logs and shaking into a container. This looks MUCH easier and with better yields.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Would it be possible to post a picture of your trap? Thanks!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That only looks like 3500 to me.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> That only looks like 3500 to me.


I can send them to you and you can recount them for me.

I can tell you 120 weighed 0.41 grams and I have 15 grams total.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder what would be good to gut load these guys with. Not crazy about feeding them out gut loaded with cardboard.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Reef_Haven said:


> I wonder what would be good to gut load these guys with. Not crazy about feeding them out gut loaded with cardboard.


Repashy Morning Wood?


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Broseph said:


> Repashy Morning Wood?


Has anyone tried Morning Wood for feeding termites? Will they accept it in place of true wood or cardboard?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

ChrisAZ said:


> Is anyone aware of any risks to using wild caught termites as a food source for your frogs?


Yes there are risks. First, frogs can and will over-eat to the point of impaction and death if given enough. Also, if the termites have eaten poisonous materials or insecticides this can also kill your frogs. 

There are many types of termites, some are nutritionally better than others. Subterranean termites are the best, but look very similar to formosan which are a dangerous pest for your house, and I believe they may have a chemical that can be bad for frogs in some cases. Some of the other termites also have pinchers which are large enough to hurt frogs. There is more info on this forum if you do a search for "termites"


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you I'll do some research. This seems like a great trapping technique.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> I wonder what would be good to gut load these guys with. Not crazy about feeding them out gut loaded with cardboard.


Kevin, you can gut load termites with any type of supplements. Termites will take to anything. With paprika, you can actually see it pass though the digestive tack of the termites. Just take the supplement of your choice. Add to something like a old pill bottle. Enough to just cover the bottom of bottle. Then add the termites that you wish to gut load to your bottle. Wait about 30 min - hour before feeding your frogs. To give the termites time to really consume the supplement. You can also dampen some paper towels with liquid vitamins to feed your termites. I love to use this technique with Seachem's reef calcium for calcium supplement.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Hayden said:


> Awesome! I have to try this. I regularly collect termites from a wildlife refuge (yes I have permission) in my area but I just use the old fashioned technique of breaking apart rotted logs and shaking into a container. This looks MUCH easier and with better yields.


I really love this technique because of the reason you mentioned. Besides, this way allow me to do a little helping on the side.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

A few strips of wet cardboard.










A few holes, make sure some are on the bottom for drainage.










Bury up to lid and cover with something handy.










Next day, peel back the layers of cardboard and shake out.


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

I built my trap and will be placing today. I am hoping for similar results. How did you pick your location? Was it swarming with termites to begin with? The spot I am trying had a few workers under a flipped rock.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I built a few last week after reading this post and placed them in the woods where I collect termites a few days ago. Hopefully I can get out there to check on them in the next few days. Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

Good luck. Post pics of how you did!



Hayden said:


> I built a few last week after reading this post and placed them in the woods where I collect termites a few days ago. Hopefully I can get out there to check on them in the next few days. Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

The spot I chose was near a fallen log by a lake. The ground stays pretty moist and there were some termites working under the log. They seem to be pretty scarce in dry ground or if there are a lot of ants nearby.


----------



## bruhmelioid (Jun 14, 2014)

I recently placed a trap of my own, I'll update with results! 

I think it is fairly important that corrugated cardboard be used. I just seem to remember hearing this somewhere along the line.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Cardboard will make it easier to feed them out, wood makes it more tedious.


----------



## mantella_guy (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, that seems very easy. I'm new to the whole dart frog thing so this will help out a lot. Thanks


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

When I make a termite trap, I look for locations where there is known termite activity, particularly around wood piles or old boards laying around in my garden. 

One thing to keep in mind is that Florida is much wetter than other regions of the United States. Its been fairly dry lately and a few of my termite traps where I found termites early in the season were empty.


----------

